# SolarMax Deep Blue Pro T-5 Double Strip



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with these strip lights? Are they good lights? How are the moonlights? I see that *vendor name removed* has them pretty cheap and I was thinking of getting one for my 45G mbuna tank.


----------



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I just bought this light for my 55gal, the LEDs that simulate moonlight are pretty cool. The light comes with 2 T5 tubes (1 10,000k daylight and 1 Actinic D3 lamp), and on the 48" model, it has 8 blue LEDs. The LEDs are always on, and the fixture has two switches to turn on each of the T5 tubes.

The fixture is a big improvement over the old lights I had on my tank, and it seems to have a lower profile than the old lids and lights.

I will try to get some pics up. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pics would be great!

What are the dimensions of the fixture? Would it fit on a standard aquarium canopy or would I need an all glass canopy?


----------



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

The one I got is about 48" long and about 4.75" wide.

The way my tank is set up, it is 48" long and has a cener brace. The lids that came with it would not work with the new light. I did purchase Aqueon glass tops, but they were not a good fit, and I am expecting the new Perfecto glass tops today or tomorrow.

My recommendation is to go with the all glass lid/canopy, as it will alow the maximum amount of light into the tank.

As far as pics go, I will get them up later today after I'm done here at work.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, great! That helps a lot!

Where did you get your perfecto lid? Was it a good deal? PM this info.


----------



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Some Pics of the SolarmaxHE:
Just LEDs:









Top view of LEDs over open water - BTW lights should NEVER be over open water, so don't try this at home:









Alt view of LEDs - turned the light so you can see the LEDs lit:









This is with both T5s and the LEDs :









and finally, with the lamp off, you can see the adjustable leg and the T5s, with the LEDs placed on the reflective center strip:


----------



## Daffypuck (Feb 25, 2012)

Heres my 2 cents. I bought two 36" strips for my 125. Me being color blind, I didnt notice at first until someone pointed it out to me, one strips moonlights were purple and the other teal blue. Then after about 4 weeks, several of the LEDs stop working. i returned the broken one and got a new one. Set it up and the same problem again plus another. The LEDs have a deep purplish hue while my others have a teal blue hue. Also the actinic blue T5s dont match. One is blue with a slight purplish hue and the other is a light blue. One side of the tank is a more sturated blue while the other side has kind of a whitish blue. Their website sucks! No contact info, no nothing. Now Im gonna have to take another 45 minute drive and take both back and try to match them at the pet store. *** read other forums online and have come to the conclusion that I dont trust this company. $240 and Im having this many problems is not a good sign to me. Any others with issues??


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the dual freshwater HE in 48".

What I like:
The reflector does a superb job at what it is designed for. I get better and brighter coverage than my Coralife fixture.
Each bulb is covered in a sleeve and the unit is protected with a clear plastic panel.
The brackets are made of a very thick steel and hold the fixture very well (they can be held in place by set screws too).
The stock 10,000K and 6700K bulbs are good and I like the combined output and water penetration.

What I don't like:
The LEDs are of that blue/purple (actinic) hue, which creates a fake iridescence on my fish (personal taste).
The LEDs are always on when the fixture is plugged in and not controllable.
There are two independent switches for each lamp, but only one power cord - so independent timer control of each lamp is not possible.

I've had it running for 10 hours a day for 2 months now with no issues.


----------



## frosty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I also just installed two 36" HE with moonlight fixtures on my 125. I paid 63.00 for ea fixture new and for a twin tube fixture with this much versatility I'm satisfied. I like the individual bulb switching, but would also prefer turning off the leds, but that will be solved by using a timer say 11 pm to 4am and I'll do the t5 bulbs manually.
I did have a problem with one fixture having the led's very dim, and am having that one exchanged No charge/no shipping from retailer. Had em for just a week so far.

For the money, can't go wrong.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

I bought the 48" and six of the eight LEDs died after one day. I have to hit the top of the fixture to get the actinic bulb to come on. I was going to return it (bought it online) but it was going to be almost $20 to return it. 
I took it apart to see what the problems were. This fixture is made of some of the lowest quality parts that are available. I work in electronics so I know what I was looking at. You cannot replace the ballast as there are no part numbers or manf. name, etc. The LEDs are held in place with epoxy and are glued to the plastic reflector. Attempting to remove them will destroy the reflector. There's probably only about five dollars worth of parts in there but you will not be able to replace or fix any of it. I won't buy this brand again. I'll spend the money next time and get a quality fixture.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Baggly said:


> I bought the 48" and six of the eight LEDs died after one day. I have to hit the top of the fixture to get the actinic bulb to come on. I was going to return it (bought it online) but it was going to be almost $20 to return it.
> I took it apart to see what the problems were. This fixture is made of some of the lowest quality parts that are available. I work in electronics so I know what I was looking at. You cannot replace the ballast as there are no part numbers or manf. name, etc. The LEDs are held in place with epoxy and are glued to the plastic reflector. Attempting to remove them will destroy the reflector. There's probably only about five dollars worth of parts in there but you will not be able to replace or fix any of it. I won't buy this brand again. I'll spend the money next time and get a quality fixture.


Thanks for the info. I will take that into consideration. I may end up just getting a perfecto double bulb strip light. I just thought the moonlight feature on this light would be nice, but not if it doesn't work.


----------



## frosty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Chinds,
Whatever you choose, you should check the return policy for on line purchases. One of my 36" fixtures had dim moonlights, I called the online retaiuler(a site sponsor) and a replacement was promptly sent out with a paid return shipping label. 
Might be a good idea to ask the retailer about customer returns on these lights too. We have a small sampling of replies here, but I'm sure thousands were sold to date.
The retailer will be just as happy to supply good info and have you for a returning customer.
I hope mine last a while, right now they are working great after the defective fixture was replaced, and I'm satified so far.
Best of luck.


----------



## sikklid (May 21, 2013)

i hope you dont mind me bumping this, i just bought this fixture (48") for my 55g. and the lights work fine, minus the LED. there were no instructions in the box, and the leds arent coming on automatically. i tried pushing them in so they "connect" and still nothing. is it a dud or am i missing something?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

sikklid said:


> i hope you dont mind me bumping this, i just bought this fixture (48") for my 55g. and the lights work fine, minus the LED. there were no instructions in the box, and the leds arent coming on automatically. i tried pushing them in so they "connect" and still nothing. is it a dud or am i missing something?


Ya, sounds like they are dead. Time to contact the manufacturer or the seller.


----------



## sikklid (May 21, 2013)

*** contacted both...and now i guess i wait :/

the only reason i went for it was for the Moonlight!


----------

